# Male or Female?..



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Can I get some opinions on whether this azureus is male of female. It is around 8 or 9 months old. Thanks!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

The toe pads say female IMO. She is a very bright blue! What line is she from?


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> The toe pads say female IMO. She is a very bright blue! What line is she from?


Thanks. I got this one from JWthought on this forum. I would have to ask him for actual lineage. I was hoping for a male. Out of 5 azureus that I have, I'm pretty sure that they are all females. This one has slightly larger toepads than the others and is a bit smaller so I thought that there might be a chance.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

8-9 months is still a little young to accurately sex, so it could still turn out to be a male.

With Azureus, I have found that the toepads aren't as good an indicator as they are for other tincs.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Thanks! The other azureus that I have are 1 yr or older and they all resemble females to me. Hopefully this one turns out to be a male. At about what age should I be able to sex this guy approx?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Sexing animals will always have some amount of error, but when they are over a year old, that error rate will decrease substantially.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

You can always play a recording of an azureus calling to find out. I did that with mint terribilis and the small one started flipping out but didn't call.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

A little to young/ early to tell IMO.

GREAT pics though.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeremy,

I'm having the same problem currently. I purchased a sexed pair of azureus at 8 months of age and now at 10 months of age the "female" started calling.

If I can figure out wether the other one is female or male maybe we could trade. As I obviously won't need two males. (Nabors line)


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

kingnicky101 said:


> You can always play a recording of an azureus calling to find out. I did that with mint terribilis and the small one started flipping out but didn't call.


That is a good idea, where do you go about getting said recording?



Philsuma said:


> A little to young/ early to tell IMO.
> 
> GREAT pics though.


I thought it might be, tired of waiting though haha. Thanks!



gothaicus said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> I'm having the same problem currently. I purchased a sexed pair of azureus at 8 months of age and now at 10 months of age the "female" started calling.
> 
> If I can figure out wether the other one is female or male maybe we could trade. As I obviously won't need two males. (Nabors line)


Let me know when you find out. I have one that is 1.5 yrs old im almost definate is a female, and 2 that are 1 yr that im pretty sure are females. This one and another one that I don't know yet. I would be interested in trading though.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I had the same thing occur. I played the calling and one just started going nuts looking for the sound. Is that an indication that it is a male or that it is a female? The other Azureus could care less.



kingnicky101 said:


> You can always play a recording of an azureus calling to find out. I did that with mint terribilis and the small one started flipping out but didn't call.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The azureus looks like a female. Males (even this young) have a distinct indentation between the digits.


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> The azureus looks like a female. Males (even this young) have a distinct indentation between the digits.


Are you talking about the heart shape to the front toepads? I have an alanis with heartshaped toepads that I don't know the sex of also. Do females ever have this?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I played a recording from mistking. Here's something that you might find useful.

MistKing :: Resources


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jerm,

Tinc males almost always have this "heart-shape" to the toepads. Many will show a distinct scute (or bump) between the two toes as well. In some morphs of tincs the difference is really obvious, but in others females can also have pretty big toepads. It is really useful to see the frogs side-by-side, as this makes the difference much more obvious.

Take care, Richard.



Jerm said:


> Are you talking about the heart shape to the front toepads? I have an alanis with heartshaped toepads that I don't know the sex of also. Do females ever have this?


----------

